# Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

					1,1 kg Silent-Kühl-Power: Nach langer Zeit macht ein Kühler dem Dauerspitzenreiter NH-D15 ernste Konkurrenz. Wir haben geprüft, welche Stärken, aber auch Schwächen Thermalrights neuestes High-End-Produkt sonst noch hat.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*


----------



## Rhino_Cracker (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Wieso weisen die getesteten Kühler mit dem selben Referenz-Lüfter bei maximaler Drehzahl unterschiedliche Lautstärken auf?
Koppeln da Schwingungen des Lüfters wegen zufälliger Übereinstimmung der Eigenfrequenz in Schwingungen des Kühlkörpers ein?
Würde man das nicht durch Gummi-Befestigungen unterdrücken können? (Stichwort: Entkopplung)


----------



## TEAM_70335 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Serienlüfter=Original Lüfter(aus Lieferumfang) und nicht Referenzlüfter


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*



TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> Serienlüfter=Original Lüfter(aus Lieferumfang) und nicht Referenzlüfter


Hast übersehen, dass es auch noch eine Benchmarkseite II mit Referenz statt Serienlüftern gibt...


----------



## Narbennarr (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*



Rhino_Cracker schrieb:


> Wieso weisen die getesteten Kühler mit dem selben Referenz-Lüfter bei maximaler Drehzahl unterschiedliche Lautstärken auf?
> Koppeln da Schwingungen des Lüfters wegen zufälliger Übereinstimmung der Eigenfrequenz in Schwingungen des Kühlkörpers ein?
> Würde man das nicht durch Gummi-Befestigungen unterdrücken können? (Stichwort: Entkopplung)



Auch die Lamellen verändern das Geräusch. Deren Form, Größe, Anzahl und primär deren Abstand. Enge Lamellen haben stärkeres Luftrauschen


----------



## Chimera (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Nun, die subjektive Lautstärke hängt halt extrem stark von den Lamellen des Kühlers ab. Die sind ja nicht bei allen Kühlern gleich, ebenso die Anordnung der Heatpipes, der Abstand vom Lüfi zum Körper, usw. Selbst bei identischen Kühlern kann ein und derselbe Lüfi subjektiv anders klingen. Die Lamellen sind ja auch nicht plan, sondern haben Löcher, Erhebungen, Zacken, usw. und Sone gibt nun mal die subjektive Wahrnehmung an und nicht den Schall in dBA. Subjektiv nimmt man halt schon kleinere Unterschiede wahr, was bei dBA eben nicht der Fall ist (Beispiel: den Unterschied von 30dBA zu 35dBA hört man nur mit extrem guten Gehör, aber den Unterschied 0,5 Sone vs 1 Sone vs 2 Sone hört man sehr gut).


----------



## Cleriker (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Den HR-22 hab ich gern verbaut. Ist zwar nicht ganz einfach in der Handhabung, dafür aber in allen anderen Belangen über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Leider wurde es in der oberen Ecke eines Deep Silence 6 damals etwas eng. Man sollte wirklich alle Kabel vorher anstecken und verlegen.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Schöner Test, eine einzige Sache hätte ich mir aber noch gewünscht, nämlich den nahliegenden Test ohne Lüfter. (gibt bzw. gab den ja auch, wie ihr ja auch erwähnt, als Passivmodell, jetzt gibt es ja den Lüfter gratis dazu, aber das hindert ja trotzdem niemanden daran den passiv zu betreiben)


----------



## Narbennarr (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Semi passiv:
Kuhlleistung - Thermalright Le Grand Macho: Passivkuhler fur Hochleistungs-CPUs (800 und >1000 rpm Casefans)
Test: Thermalright Le Grand Macho - Messungen 3,9 Ghz semi-passiv (300rpm Casefans)


----------



## Berserkervmax (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Es geht kein Weg am DH15 Vorbei ! 
Außer Wasser !


----------



## azzih (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Die meisten CPU 'Kühler sind doch heute eh ziemlich lautlos. Ewig her das ich ein guten Kühler namenhafter Hersteller (ab ca. 25-30€) gesehen hab der nennenswert Geräusche produziert.


----------



## maCque (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Was ist denn das Problem mit der hinteren Halterungsschraube, die durch die Aussparung im Kühler montiert wird @ PCGH?

Hat sich hier diesbezüglich etwas geändert im Vergleich zum REV. B?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Hast übersehen, dass es auch noch eine Benchmarkseite II mit Referenz statt Serienlüftern gibt...



Da sollte aber eigentlich auch für jede Referenzmessung innerhalb einer Größe der gleiche Wert angezeigt werden. Nur Lüftergrößen übergreifend unterscheidet sich die maximale Lautheit der Referenzlüfter, da diese nun einmal nicht die gleiche Drehzahl haben. (Langfristig ein Punkt, den ich gerne ändern möchte; die derzeitigen Referenzpunkte sind deutlich älter als meine Redaktionszugehörigkeit. Aber damit würden dann auch alle alten Messwerte und Noten ungültig werden )




CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Schöner Test, eine einzige Sache hätte ich mir aber noch gewünscht, nämlich den nahliegenden Test ohne Lüfter. (gibt bzw. gab den ja auch, wie ihr ja auch erwähnt, als Passivmodell, jetzt gibt es ja den Lüfter gratis dazu, aber das hindert ja trotzdem niemanden daran den passiv zu betreiben)



Ein echt passiver Betreib mit unserer 150-W-TDP-CPU dürfte auch de Le Grand Macho überfordern. Bei semi-aktivem Betrieb steht immer die Frag im Raum: Wie viel "Gehäusebelüftung" ist "durchschnittlich"?
Stephan (oder Reinhard?) hat meiner Erinnerung aber 2014, vor meinem Redaktionsbeitritt, Passivkühler inklusive HR-22 auf einem angemessen dimensionierten Testsystem vermessen.




Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Es geht kein Weg am DH15 Vorbei !



Stimmt, der ist einfach zu fett um drum rum zu kommen


----------



## restX3 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Hatte mal den Macho Rev.A (BW). War sehr zufrieden mit. Würde jederzeit wieder Thermalright kaufen, aber so ein Brocken von Kühler will ich nicht mehr im Case haben. Bin nur aus optischen Gründen auf eine AIO umgestiegen. Ansonsten würde wohl heute noch der Macho bei mir die CPU Kühlen.


----------



## Adi1 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Naja, man wir also zwangsläufig in der 1. Liga mitspielen, was LuKü angeht


----------



## DerKabelbinder (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Sehr schöner Test!

Ist nur leider etwas kurz geraten. Vielleicht hätte man noch etwas näher auf die Relationen der Testergebnisse eingehen können? Ist ja schließlich auch der (für die meisten) ausschlaggebende Teil eines solchen Artikels 



Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Es geht kein Weg am DH15 Vorbei !
> Außer Wasser !


Man sollte hier allerdings nicht vergessen, dass der NH-D15 auch mit zwei anstatt nur einem Lüfter daherkommt und obendrein mit jeweils +200 U/min spezifiziert wird. Das kann in diesen Gefilden, in denen es oftmals ja nur um kleinere Nuancen seitens der ausgelesenen Temperaturen geht, schon einen Unterschied ausmachen.

Wenn man das noch mit berücksichtigt, dann erscheint der Le Grand Macho eigentlich sehr potent.
Den NH-D15 würde ich kategorisch nicht unbedingt vorziehen. Vor allem nicht so lange, wie ein sehr leiser Betrieb mit  geringeren Drehzahlen gefragt ist. Hier profitiert der Macho schließlich auch durch seinen größeren Lamellenabstand (weniger Verwirbelungen).



Chimera schrieb:


> Sone gibt nun mal die subjektive Wahrnehmung an  und nicht den Schall in dBA. Subjektiv nimmt man halt schon kleinere  Unterschiede wahr, was bei dBA eben nicht der Fall ist (Beispiel: den  Unterschied von 30dBA zu 35dBA hört man nur mit extrem guten Gehör, aber  den Unterschied 0,5 Sone vs 1 Sone vs 2 Sone hört man sehr  gut).


Beruht allerdings ebenso erstmal nur auf einer Einheit, welche den Pegel einfängt.
Auch Sone hat so seine Tücken, ist unter 1 (entsprechend geringer Raumpegel, ein sehr empfindliches Mikrofon und eine störfreie Messkette überhaupt erstmal vorausgesetzt) z.B. nicht mehr linear und in der Praxis oft auch nicht mehr wirklich präzise.

"Subjektiv" ist für mich nur das, was mit Worten und nicht mit Zahlen umschrieben wird 
Ist ganz nebenbei auch eine sehr kostengünstige Methode ^^


----------



## Narbennarr (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Mit nur einem Lüfter hätte ein D15 auf niedrigen Drehzahlen keine Chance gegen den/die großen Machos. Bei 500 rpm lag der D15 mal eben locker 5 Grad dahinter


----------



## violinista7000 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

bitte löschen


----------



## violinista7000 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Der ist viel zu groß für mein Bedarf! 

Welcher Kühler bis Max. Höhe 140mm ist die beste Wahl? Ein Test für engere Gehäuse wäre auch interessant.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Wäre hilfreich wenn du uns sagst um welchen Sockel es geht. Sonst rate ich einfach mal Sockel A. 
Spaß beiseite. 775 oder 2011?

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## violinista7000 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wäre hilfreich wenn du uns sagst um welchen Sockel es geht. Sonst rate ich einfach mal Sockel A.
> Spaß beiseite. 775 oder 2011?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



Also ich plane ein neuer PC für Q3/Q4 2017, also im Prinzip Sokel 2066 oder AM4 (wenn Rizen wie eine Bombe einschlägt). Der Kühler sollte da als Notlösung liegen, falls etwas mit der WaKü nicht stimmen sollte. Das Gehäuse ist dieses: Lian-Li Global | DK-04

Aktuell habe ich ein 3930K


----------



## Cleriker (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Das heißt du möchtest dass wir raten welcher Kühler ein AM4 Kit bekommt, oder wie die Maße für 2066 aussehen? 

Ein thermalright AXP wäre doch interessant. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## violinista7000 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Das heißt du möchtest dass wir raten welcher Kühler ein AM4 Kit bekommt, oder wie die Maße für 2066 aussehen?
> 
> Ein thermalright AXP wäre doch interessant.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



Eigentlich nicht raten, ich gehe davon aus, das fast jeder 2011er Kühler ein Kit für den Sokel 2066 bekommt. Die Begrenzung habe ich bei der Höhe von Max. 140mm.

Im Preisvergleich gibt es nur 6 Kühlern, die die Anforderungen erfüllen, und dabei könnte ich den EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis nehmen. Ich weis, es ist zu früh dafür. Aber die Höhe vom 140mm wird sich bei diesem Gehäuse nicht ändern.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Aber ein Tower sieht in diesem Gehäuse mMn falsch aus. Der kommt doch gar nicht zur Geltung. Meinst du nicht? 
Hast du schon ein Farbkonzept?

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## violinista7000 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Aber ein Tower sieht in diesem Gehäuse mMn falsch aus. Der kommt doch gar nicht zur Geltung. Meinst du nicht?
> Hast du schon ein Farbkonzept?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu, deswegen ist der eine Notlösung! Ich habe mal vor ein paar Jahre mit einer Compact WaKü für den CPU probiert, und die Pumpe ist ausgestiegen, da habe ich sofort zu meinem Megahalem gegrifen. Und es geht mir gerade darum, dass ich ein Kühler parat habe, der mir Wochenlang problemlos helfen kann.

Farbkonzept: Weiß/Rot/Schwarz


----------



## Cleriker (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Dann bleiben doch nur der Ben Nevis, Pallas und AXP-200 RoG. Letztere sind aber in einer anderen Preisklasse (wobei das bei den Gehäuse ja egal sein sollte). 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerKabelbinder (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Ich will euch nicht unterbrechen, aber gehört sowas nicht eher in einen Kaufberatungs-Thread?


----------



## violinista7000 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Dann bleiben doch nur der Ben Nevis, Pallas und AXP-200 RoG. Letztere sind aber in einer anderen Preisklasse (wobei das bei den Gehäuse ja egal sein sollte).
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



Ja, die Auswahl Möglickeiten ist sehr klein... Deswegen meine Frage an PCGH. Die Luftkühlung ist weniger effizient, aber ausfallsicherer im Vergleich mit einer WaKü.



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Ich will euch nicht unterbrechen, aber gehört sowas nicht eher in einen Kaufberatungs-Thread?


----------



## Ion (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Sehr interessanter Kühler. Ich suche eh mal wieder was neues 
Danke für den Test. Als Fan des Macho freue ich mich über diese Verbesserung.


Edit:

*schimpf*


----------



## Cleriker (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Ich will euch nicht unterbrechen, aber gehört sowas nicht eher in einen Kaufberatungs-Thread?


Das kommt immer ganz darauf an...  (...ob einer schimpft).  

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*



restX3 schrieb:


> Hatte mal den Macho Rev.A (BW). War sehr zufrieden mit. Würde jederzeit wieder Thermalright kaufen, aber so ein Brocken von Kühler will ich nicht mehr im Case haben. Bin nur aus optischen Gründen auf eine AIO umgestiegen. Ansonsten würde wohl heute noch der Macho bei mir die CPU Kühlen.


Den Macho hatte ich auch aber von der Leistung doch eher enttäuschend gegenüber Scythe Mugen 4 sowie Xigmatek Thors Hammer ( und ein paar ältere Modelle des Herstellers ). Von daher würde ich den Le Grand nicht unbedingt haben wollen wie auch diese Doppeltowergebilde. Leider werde ich aber moderneren Ersatz brauchen da es kein Retention Kit oberhalb des S. 1155


----------



## mannefix (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

SW2 als Referenzlüfter? Da ist Eloop besser. Sonst sehr interessanter Kühler im Preissegment.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*



mannefix schrieb:


> SW2 als Referenzlüfter? Da ist Eloop besser. Sonst sehr interessanter Kühler im Preissegment.


Durchaus, würde im Ansaugbereich aber auch deutlich stärkere Strömungsgeräusche verursachen, welche z.B. bei Twin-Towern von Relevanz wären. Die Silent Wings sind zwar nicht gerade Referenz in Sachen Performance, dafür aber recht unempfindlich gegenüber Barrieren, was sie hier eigentlich schon zu einem brauchbaren Vergleichsmittel macht.


----------



## Narbennarr (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*



mannefix schrieb:


> SW2 als Referenzlüfter? Da ist Eloop besser. Sonst sehr interessanter Kühler im Preissegment.



Die ist schon klar das "Referenz" nichts mit "am besten" zu tun hat, sondern eine einheitliche Basis darstellt, also einen konstanten Bezugswert? Da kannst auch den billigsten 2€ Lüfter nehmen, hauptsache immer den gleichen um die Rohleistung der Kühler zu beurteilen.

Referenzmaterial – Wikipedia


----------



## maulwurf_ms (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Habe an meinen Scythe Mugen zwei Be Quiet Silent 2 Lüfter mit Kabelbinder dran.
Sau ruhig und kühl mit weiteren Gehäuselüftern.


----------



## Sir Demencia (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Aktuell habe ich ja den Macho HR - 02 Rev. A verbaut. Bin mit dem Teil soweit auch sehr zufrieden.  Kühlt meinen i5 4670K @ 4,2 GHz sehr gut und ist auch leise dabei. 
So gesehen kein Grund zu wechseln. Aber spannend wird es dann wieder, wenn AMD's RyZen auf den Markt kommt. Sollte der mich überzeugen, würde ich umsteigen. Die Frage dabei ist: Kann ich den jetzigen Macho weiter verwenden? Und wenn nein, welcher Kühler soll's dann werden.  Sollte der hier vorgestellte Le Grand Macho zum Sockel AM4 für RyZen kompatibel sein, wäre das mein Favorit.


----------



## Kaby-Lame (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*



maulwurf_ms schrieb:


> Habe an meinen Scythe Mugen zwei Be Quiet Silent 2 Lüfter mit Kabelbinder dran.
> Sau ruhig und kühl mit weiteren Gehäuselüftern.



Wenn man fragen darf: Warum mit Kabelbinder?


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*



Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Aktuell habe ich ja den Macho HR - 02 Rev. A verbaut. Bin mit dem Teil soweit auch sehr zufrieden.  Kühlt meinen i5 4670K @ 4,2 GHz sehr gut und ist auch leise dabei.
> So gesehen kein Grund zu wechseln. Aber spannend wird es dann wieder, wenn AMD's RyZen auf den Markt kommt. Sollte der mich überzeugen, würde ich umsteigen. Die Frage dabei ist: Kann ich den jetzigen Macho weiter verwenden? Und wenn nein, welcher Kühler soll's dann werden.  Sollte der hier vorgestellte Le Grand Macho zum Sockel AM4 für RyZen kompatibel sein, wäre das mein Favorit.



Es gibt zumeist auf Nachfrage beim Hersteller , passende Ersatzteile ( Sockelhalterungen ) habe von denen auch noch einen Kühler im Betrieb der schon bald 7-8 Jahre alt ist ?  Ist der Erste 140 MM Turm Kühler den die mal raus gebracht hatten. Haben mir die dazu passende Backplate und das Montage Material zugeschickt. ich habe Versandkosten gezahlt und irgendwie 10 Euro oder so via Paypal.


----------



## Sir Demencia (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*



Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> Es gibt zumeist auf Nachfrage beim Hersteller , passende Ersatzteile ( Sockelhalterungen ) habe von denen auch noch einen Kühler im Betrieb der schon bald 7-8 Jahre alt ist ?  Ist der Erste 140 MM Turm Kühler den die mal raus gebracht hatten. Haben mir die dazu passende Backplate und das Montage Material zugeschickt. ich habe Versandkosten gezahlt und irgendwie 10 Euro oder so via Paypal.


Wär mir, sofern es bei mir ein neues AM4- System werden sollte noch der liebste Fall. Nur insofern, als das diese Möglichkeit ausscheiden sollte und der Le Grand Macho sollte diese bieten wäre er halt mein Favorit. 25,-€ preiswerter als der derzeitige LuKü- Platzhirsch bei mind. gleicher, wenn nicht (wenn auc nur minimal) besserer Leistung. So what?!?


----------



## Narbennarr (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Bessere Leistung ist zu krass formuliert. Man muss dem D15 und Macho einfach unterschiedliche Prioritäten zugestehen. Der Macho performt etwas besser, wenn es maximal leise sein soll. In der Spitze ist der D15 aber deutlich stärker, hat aber auch zwei Lüfter und je 200 rpm mehr.


----------



## pupsi11 (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

unglaublich schwach der test, im titel wird von high-end gesprochen aber es wird im test der brocken eco mit aufgelistet. wieso wurde nicht ein weiterer echter "gegner" genommen in form von EKL Alpenfohn Olymp: Dual-Turm-Kuhler als neues Topmodell [Update]  und der kostet auch nur 60 euro.


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> In der Spitze ist der D15 aber deutlich stärker, hat aber auch zwei Lüfter und je 200 rpm mehr.



Wobei "deutlich stärker" eigentlich auch nicht wahr ist. Die - wenn man mal die Ergebnisse aus dem Test nimmt - 2-5° bei 150W TDP sind genau betrachtet in in der Realität ohne jeden Belang und allerhöchstens für Temperaturfetischisten interessant. Dann lieber gleich die CPU unter Wasser betreiben...


----------



## Narbennarr (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Hier geht um wohl um einen möglichst breiten Vergleich. Der Olymp verhält sich ähnlich wie der D15. Schwach im unteren Drehzahlbereich, stark im oberen. Wobei es beim Olymp so weit geht, dass er gedrosselt besonders abschmiert. Wäre total langweilig den noch dabei zu haben. Da ist der Vergleich zu einem Budgetkühler viel spannender, nach dem Motto "lohnt sich das?"



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wobei "deutlich stärker" eigentlich auch nicht wahr ist. Die - wenn man mal die Ergebnisse aus dem Test nimmt - 2-5° bei 150W TDP sind genau betrachtet in in der Realität ohne jeden Belang und allerhöchstens für Temperaturfetischisten interessant. Dann lieber gleich die CPU unter Wasser betreiben...



2-5 Grad sind bei Luftkühlern eigentlich ein Quantensprung. Schon seit Jahren hängen wir uns an 0.5-1Grad auf, einfach weil die derzeitige Technik ausgereizt ist!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Es kochen alle nur mit Wasser und ich verstehe das Brimborium nicht wegen ein paar Gradzahlen nicht bei den unschönen ausladenden Konstrukten. Bevor ich mir erneut so einen frickeligen und massigen Gemüsehobel erneut verbauen würde greife ich dann doch lieber zur Wasserkühlung


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> 2-5 Grad sind bei Luftkühlern eigentlich ein Quantensprung. Schon seit Jahren hängen wir uns an 0.5-1Grad auf, einfach weil die derzeitige Technik ausgereizt ist!



Ein belangloser Quantensprung noch dazu...

Die Technik ist schlicht ausgereizt, wenn man mehr will, dann muss es noch größer werden. die 2-5° (bei 150W wohlgemerkt) helfen einem ja nicht weiter.


----------



## Sir Demencia (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Korrogiert mich bitte, wenn ich mich täusche. Aber ich habe bei dem Test ein "paar" Sachen gelesen, die für mich hervor gestochen haben. 
Zum einen habe ich gelesen, das der Le Grand Macho (LGM) minimal besser kühlt als der NH- D15 bei gleicher Lautstärke.
Weiter habe ich gelesen (sorry, weiß nicht mehr wo), dass der Lüfter des LGM eine Anlaufgeschwindigkeit von 300U/min hat. Das würde ihn absolut für eine LuKü- Silent- System prädestinieren.
Und auch der Preis von rund 60,- € ist interessant. 
Wobei Letzteres in Anbetracht zu den Gesamt- Kosten eines neuen Sys (CPU, MoBo, RAM) eigentlich eher zu vernachlässigen ist.



> Da ist der Vergleich zu einem Budgetkühler viel spannender, nach dem Motto "lohnt sich das?"


 Ich kann "Budget- Kühler so nicht beurteilen. Aber bei meinem letzten CPU- Wechsel bin ich von einem "Boxed" auf den Macho umgestiegen. Der Unterschied war jedoch "berauschend" - im umgekehrten Sinn des Wortes 
Bei einem "Budget- Kühler" gehe ich mal davon aus, dass der sich irgendwo in der Mitte zwischen den beiden Extremen bewegt. Sollte das so sein, würde sich der Wechsel auf das "etwas" teurere "High- End- Class"- Modell sicher rechnen, sofern man auf ein ruhiges Sys steht, dass man dann auch noch relativ gut übertakten kann. Denn ich denke mal spätestens bei Letzterem trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen.


----------



## pupsi11 (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Hier geht um wohl um einen möglichst breiten Vergleich. Der Olymp verhält sich ähnlich wie der D15. Schwach im unteren Drehzahlbereich, stark im oberen. Wobei es beim Olymp so weit geht, dass er gedrosselt besonders abschmiert. Wäre total langweilig den noch dabei zu haben. Da ist der Vergleich zu einem Budgetkühler viel spannender, nach dem Motto "lohnt sich das?"


wenn ich im titel high-end schreibe hat da kein "kleiner" kühler irgendwas im test verloren.  dann wird gesagt das der für ein high-end kühler mit 60 euro recht günstig wäre - es aber einfach nicht erwähnt wird das es den olymp fürs selbe geld gibt.
es will ein high-end test sein, dann soll da auch nur high-end getestet werden und die budget kühler bleiben draußen . oder eine andere überschrift gewählt werden.  denn viel wichtiger ist doch: will ich high-end und muss ich da das geld eines D15 zahlen oder geht das ganze auch günstiger.


----------



## Narbennarr (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Das "High-End" bezieht sie nur den Macho, nicht die Kontrahenten (singular, nicht pural!) Es handelt sich hier um einen Einzeltest!

Das die stärksten Kühler, zu denen der Macho im großen Ganzen gehört, überproportional teuer sind, ist doch nichts neues. Deren Preisleistung ist fast immer mangelhaft - wenn man nur die Temps und den Preis betrachtet. 60€ ist da in der Tat noch "günstig", ganz egal ob es n Olymp gibt der das gleiche kostet. Der hat nämlich auch klare Defizite. Ich weiß du bist ganz ganz begeistert vom Olymp - unterm Strich ist der aber auch nur einer von vielen Kühlern, der preislich jetzt da ist, wo er hingehört^^


----------



## DerKabelbinder (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Sehe da ebenfalls kein Versprechen, mal eben die gesamte Bandbreite an High-Eng-Kühlern aufzuarbeiten. Da könnte man ja genau so gut hingegen und fragen, warum ein Genesis oder TC14PE denn nicht vertreten ist 
Der Olymp ist, wie bereits angemerkt, auch nur einer von vielen... 

Ein wenig Referenz aus den unteren Preisregionen ist ansich nie verkehrt, damit man auch die P/L abwägen kann.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*



pupsi11 schrieb:


> wenn ich im titel high-end schreibe hat da kein "kleiner" kühler irgendwas im test verloren.  dann wird gesagt das der für ein high-end kühler mit 60 euro recht günstig wäre - es aber einfach nicht erwähnt wird das es den olymp fürs selbe geld gibt.
> es will ein high-end test sein, dann soll da auch nur high-end getestet werden und die budget kühler bleiben draußen . oder eine andere überschrift gewählt werden.  denn viel wichtiger ist doch: will ich high-end und muss ich da das geld eines D15 zahlen oder geht das ganze auch günstiger.


Warum sollte man keine günstigen Kühler als Referenz aufnehmen, eine Klagemauer für das jammern auf höchsten Niveau braucht keiner und man will ja sehen was so ein ATX Kühlmonstrum für teuer Geld wirklich leistet. Was beim Kunden letztlich ankommt ist auch eine Frage des Gehäuses sowie dem dort herrschenden Kühlungskonzeptes und natürlich der verbauten Hardware incl. der möglichen Übertaktung


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Test!
> 
> Ist nur leider etwas kurz geraten. Vielleicht hätte man noch etwas näher auf die Relationen der Testergebnisse eingehen können? Ist ja schließlich auch der (für die meisten) ausschlaggebende Teil eines solchen Artikels



Stimmt wohl. Zu meiner Verteidigung (und Erklärung für meine knappen Posts): "Große" Teile des Tests wurden in Heimarbeit nur mit links geschrieben, während die rechte Hand in Gips liegt 



> Man sollte hier allerdings nicht vergessen, dass der NH-D15 auch mit zwei anstatt nur einem Lüfter daherkommt und obendrein mit jeweils +200 U/min spezifiziert wird. Das kann in diesen Gefilden, in denen es oftmals ja nur um kleinere Nuancen seitens der ausgelesenen Temperaturen geht, schon einen Unterschied ausmachen.
> 
> Wenn man das noch mit berücksichtigt, dann erscheint der Le Grand Macho eigentlich sehr potent.
> Den NH-D15 würde ich kategorisch nicht unbedingt vorziehen. Vor allem nicht so lange, wie ein sehr leiser Betrieb mit geringeren Drehzahlen gefragt ist. Hier profitiert der Macho schließlich auch durch seinen größeren Lamellenabstand (weniger Verwirbelungen).



Bei extrem leisen Betrieb (<<0,1 Sone) ist es ein Patt. Der Le Grand Macho ist semi aktiv besser aber der NH-D15 hat eine klar niedrigere Anlaufdrehzahl und die eindeutig besten Lager am Markt.




violinista7000 schrieb:


> Der ist viel zu groß für mein Bedarf!
> 
> Welcher Kühler bis Max. Höhe 140mm ist die beste Wahl? Ein Test für engere Gehäuse wäre auch interessant.



Für heutige Sockel: Thermaltake Frio Silent 12 (Test in der gerade noch aktuellen 01/2017)




DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Durchaus, würde im Ansaugbereich aber auch deutlich stärkere Strömungsgeräusche verursachen, welche z.B. bei Twin-Towern von Relevanz wären. Die Silent Wings sind zwar nicht gerade Referenz in Sachen Performance, dafür aber recht unempfindlich gegenüber Barrieren, was sie hier eigentlich schon zu einem brauchbaren Vergleichsmittel macht.



Exakt ein weiterer Faktor war die geringe Lautheit bei 100 Prozent. Die meisten Kühler haben etwas zu laute Lüfter und erhalten so eine zweite Chance.




pupsi11 schrieb:


> unglaublich schwach der test, im titel wird von high-end gesprochen aber es wird im test der brocken eco mit aufgelistet. wieso wurde nicht ein weiterer echter "gegner" genommen in form von EKL Alpenfohn Olymp: Dual-Turm-Kuhler als neues Topmodell [Update]  und der kostet auch nur 60 euro.



Für komplette Marktübersichten empfehle ich das Heft. Der Olymp war in der 05/2016 dabei.


----------



## KnSN (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Ich finde den Macho und all dasjenige, was dieser Serie drumherum angehört, in puncto Design und optischer Wertigkeit nicht ansprechend. Ganz klar - Thermalright liefert über den Silver Arrow SB-E/IB-E die anspruchsvolle Produktserie ab, worunter das Topmodell, der Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E/IB-E Extreme, mittels extrem agierenden Lüfter, namentlich Thermalright TY-141 PWM, sogar in die Spähren von einer AIO-Wasserkühlung vordringt; insoweit einem die dabei produzierte Lautstärke für den jeweiligen Einsatzzweck nicht vorrangig ist und ebenso der Wegfall der Steuerung von der Hauptplatine, denn diese entfällt, sobald der Lüfter direkt von dem Netzteil versorgt wird, um seine wahre Leistungsfähigkeit zu entfalten, welche mit maximal 15 ~ 20 Watt dem Transistor des Low-Pin Count Interface nicht ansatzweise zu realisieren ist, denn trotz dem Bestehen der Verbindung per Insulation Displacement Connector zu besagtem LPCIO entfällt die Steuerung via dem Intelligent/Hardware Thermal Control, weil diese durch die konstant anliegende Leistung seitens dem Strang mit Aufteilung zum Netzteil übergangen wird. 

Die Kühler von be quiet! wirken zwar optisch ansprechender, dennoch ist die Kühlleistung nicht auf dem Niveau, jene der Hersteller verspricht, und dabei bewegt sich die erzielte Leistungsaufnahme auf geschätzt 130 Watt, dies belegen die Praxis am Alltag in Kausalität auf die Trägheit und die Wirkungsweise auf den Kühler, wo sich auf Höhe zur Bodenplatte starke Oxidation an den vernickelten Heatpipes des be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 und be quiet! Dark Rock TF aufzeigt. Das Konglomerat hält nicht das, was es soll, oder der Hersteller be quiet! intendiert die Wahrheit zur Praxis auf Basis von einer fremdartigen Nomenklatur. 

Ehrlich gesagt wünsche ich mit endlich, dass die LPCIOs von den Hauptplatinen zu mehr Leistung befähigt sind, denn mit schon zwei Lüftern muss man Abstriche machen, lediglich von ganz wenigen Ausnahmen, wo aufgrund von niedriger Leistungsaufnahme der Kommutatormotoren und hoher Induktivität der Kabel die Verluste entsprechend gering ausfallen. Zwei starke Lüfter misslingt generell, es sei denn, man will sie mittls 9V/7V/5V zu Low-Power-Fans degradieren, unter die Berücksichtigung, dass trotz Leistungsregulierung der Transistor nicht all zu weit gefordert ist, oder zu lange Kabel und Übergänge die Impedanz zu sehr beeinflussen. Mehr Leistung von den Transistoren - das fordere ich! Corsair bietet Lüfter an, welche auf Basis des konventionalen Anschluss zum IDC bis über 2.000 UpM packen sollen: Ob dies ohne Direktanschluss zum Netzteil komplikationslos möglich ist bezweifle ich - dass der Transistor des LPCIO Folgeschäden davon trägt und auf spätestens mittelfristig abwürgt erwarte ich schon eher. Die Stagnation besteht insoweit, dass die Lüfter nach immer mehr Leistungsaufnahme für ihre gebotene Drehzahl und die LEDs fordern, aber die tatsächlich verfügbare Leistung seitens dem Low-Pin Count Interface nicht vielmehr gesteigert worden ist. Schaut man sich den IDC-Header für CPU genauer an, so steht ihm ein weiterer zur Seite, dieser jedoch nicht mit eigenständigen 1,5 Ampere lockt, sondern sich die Leistung von einem noch stärkeren Transistor über den anderen Anschluss teilt, dieser wiederum nicht das Doppelte leistet, ergo ist an 2 Ampere Endstation. Dieses Prinzip findet sich zu häufig vor und ist garantiert nicht förderlich, will wer seine 10 Lüfter am Gehäuse realisieren, denn oftmals mangelt es an der Anzahl der IDC-Header oder sie bedingen sich gegenseitig zu stark, besonders dann, wenn die Hauptplatine auf einen zusätzlichen Super I/O-Controller verzichtet.


----------



## Cleriker (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Wow, da musstest du wohl mal was loswerden, oder? Ist auf jeden Fall ganz interessant zu lesen. 
Ich hab mich mit meinen Brettern zu wenig beschäftigt um das fundiert zu belegen, aber sowohl an einem Crosshair V als auch TPower X79 kann man am Cpu_Fan Header problemlos 9x Cooler Master SickleFlow 120, oder Arctic F12, oder BlackSilent XL2 betreiben und zwar dauerhaft. Das X79 System habe ich seit Release uns schlapp gemacht hat da bisher nichts. 
Sollte ich dich falsch verstanden haben und du meintest was ganz anderes, dann einfach ignorieren. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Narbennarr (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Ich verstehe sein Problem ehrlich gesagt nicht


----------



## Do Berek (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Mir ehrlich gesagt für das Gebotene zu teuer.Bei Kühlern ist es doch längst wie mit SSD's, große Unterschiede oder Fortschritte gibts kaum noch. 
Mein 35€ Macho Direct kühlt 1-2 ° schlechter bei genau so unhörbaren 700-1000U/Min, was locker bis 130W TDP reicht.
Muss nicht immer das teuerste sein...


----------



## KnSN (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

@Cleriker

Wie so vieles in der Physik regiert ebenso an einem IDC-Header das Beharrungsvermögen. E=mc² kennen wir doch alle, oder? Die Leistung, welche der Transistor an die Lüfter zur Verfügung stellen kann, ist nicht unbegrenzt sondern gering. Einen 2.000 UpM leistungsfähigen 140mm-Lüfter treibt kein solcher Anschluss mit vollem Tempo an, ohne dass die Induktivität über die Impedanz siegt, ergo der Transistor dieser Belastung langfristig nicht standhält. Es geht aber vielmehr darum, dass ein Anschluss nur für maximal drei Low-Power-Lüfter genügt, ansonsten nur für zwei Mid-Power-Lüfter, was so den Durchschnitt am Sortiment schneller Lüfter stellt, doch diese ziehen sich schon etwas Leistung weg, doch ein High-Speed-Lüfter braucht den Anschluss für sich selbst, denn wenn nicht, dann muss er via 7V limitiert sein, andernfalls erleidet der Transistor Folgeschaden oder knallt gleich durch. 

Keine Ahnung, ob die Lüfter an dem ASUS CROSSHAIR V FORMULA von einer zusätzlichen Quelle versorgt sind, denn dass ein einzelner Anschluss satte 9 Lüfter packt ist ausgeschlossen, denn 1,5 Ampere durch 12 Volt resultieren in einem Widerstand von 8 Ohm, ergo 18 Watt, bei Reihenschaltung sinkt die Impedanz in Relation zum Eingangswiderstand, ergo 4 Ohm und somit schon 36 Watt, im Umkehrschluss steigt die Belastung an den Transistor,  es sei denn, der LPCIO kann die Ressourcen in mehreren Stacks aufteilen, was jedoch bedeutet, dass den anderen Anschlüssen die Priorität genommen ist. Wie auch immer Du das realisierst, ich vermute mal, diese Lüfter erzielen allesamt kaum mehr als 800 UpM, denn mehr schafft der Transistor beim besten Willen nicht, und dies ist schon mehr als erdenklich, in Anbetracht, dass es sich bei den aufgezählten Lüftern lediglich um Low-Power-Lüfter für 3-Geld-80 von der Stange handelt, deren Leistungsaufnahme sich gen 5 Watt bewegt, also lächerlich (36 Watt geteilt durch 4 Watt = 9 Lüfter). Drei leistungsfähige Lüfter werden an maximal freigesetzter Leistung kaum anspringen!


@Narbennar 

Die Problematik ergänzt in ihrer Terminologie nicht die Etymologie von einem Anliegen!


----------



## Narbennarr (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Ist doch bekannt, dass die Boards mehr aushalten als angegeben.
In einem Testserver laufen jetzt über zwei Jahre 3x Noxtua industrials 3000 rpm an einem Anschluss auf max RPM, an einem günstigen Asrock Board. In meinen Rechner hatte ich schon 5 A14PWM, ca 1 Jahr an einem Anschluss. Von PCGH gibts doch auch n VIdeo wo um die 50 Lüfter dranhängen.
Im Testsys von der Webseite habe ich vor zwei wochen testweise 4 bitfenix xtreme mit Beleichtung an einen Anschluss gehängt, erst bei einem fünften gab es dann schwankungen (von 2000 rpm auf 1900 rpm). Die Anschlüsse waren auf je 1A/12W spezifziert

Ich weiß aber auch nicht was das Thema hier genau soll, dürfte für den Normalo auch recht egal sein - zumal es in der Realität nicht so drastisch ist du beschreibst. Ich kenne natürlich deinen Einsatzzweck nicht und weiß nicht was du für Lüfter einsetzen willst. Oder redest du schon vom Industriebereich?

Edit: Von welchen Corsairs redest du? Ich hab die 2000 rpm ML hier, die kommen auf 3.5-4W pro Lüfter. Außerdem die SP120L, die machen 2700rpm, Verbauch hab ich noch nicht gemessen,. Ein Noctua 140er mit 2000 rpm kommt auch gerade mal 2.5W im Betrieb. Der Peak zum Anlaufen nur unwesentlich höher.


----------



## KnSN (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Ich rede von der obligatorischen DC-Ansteuerung. Dass per PWM weniger Leistung erforderlich ist, einschließlich in der Anlauf-Spannung, um dieselbe Drehzahl zu bewirken, ist unumstritten. Des Weiteren ist es davon bedingt, wie hoch der Eingangswiderstand ist, dessen Eigenschaft kausal von dem Beharrungsvermögen des Kommutatormotors bedingt ist. 

Deine Argumentation steht wenig in der Kontradiktion, denn nur einen einzigen Anschluss zu belasten verringert die Masse an den anderen, welche Du nicht ansteuerst, denn diese korrelieren miteinander an dem LPCIO. Entlastung bringt es natürlich, wenn die Hauptplatine über mehrere Super I/Os verfügt, was beispielsweise auf AMD-Platinen üblich ist, wo AMD seinen eigenen Hardware Thermal Control stellt und einen Intelligent Thermal Control von ITE Tech. Inc., oder von Fintek Industry Co., Ltd., oder auf den hochpreisigen Brettern ein Hardware Thermal Control von Nuvoton, welcher der ITC-Konkurrenz in allen Belangen überlegen ist, denn er hält sich strikt an der Norm, darunter die Ermittlung von der Temperatur nach Curie, anstatt zu raten oder aufzurechnen, wie es der billig konstruierte Intelligent Thermal Control umsetzt. 

Mehr als vier Lüfter an einem einzigen IDC-Header habe ich noch nicht realisiert, denn der Widerstand hat bereits bei schon drei Lüftern dicht gemacht. Doch das waren schon nur welche, die sich mit wenig Energie begnügen und die Drehzahl ist merklich abgefallen. Fokussiere Dich mal nicht zu sehr auf die Drehzahl, sobald mehrere Lüfter in Reihe geschalten sind, denn deren Masse steht additiv in der Kausalität, folglich steigt der Messwert - die reelle Drehzahl ist geringer. Ein wenig Physik-Kenntnis ist schon die Grundvoraussetzung und deren Gesetzmäßigkeit durch nichts zu dementieren!


----------



## Narbennarr (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Das ist alles sehr interessant, auch wenn du mit deinem getexte unserem VJoe2max  Konkurrenz machst 
Um welche Abweichung von der reelen Drehzahl reden wir denn, was ist da so eine Erfahrung? Mich interessiert das nämlich wirklich. Bleiben wir mal beim Thermalright (der Lüfter den du meinst ist der TY 143). Du konntest schon beim Anschluss dieser Lüfter Abweichungen feststellen?


----------



## KnSN (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Besagte Person ist mir gänzlich unbekannt. 

Der genannte Lüfter ist wegen seiner brachialen Leistungsfähigkeit suboptimal für den seitens Dir geforderten Gegengleich, denn wie ich schon berichtete, so erfordert er den Direktanschluss an das Netzteil, wofür er in Anbetracht von seiner Konfektionierung vorgesehen ist, will man seine Power ausloten. An 12 Volt gönnt er sich bis zu unfassbare 47 Ampere, was kein IDC-Header realisieren kann: 
Thermalright TY-143 - supplied with Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - YouTube 

Ich habe derzeit als stärksten Lüfter den Aerocool Shark Fan Devil Red Edition [A1425H12] (140x140x25 mm, 1500 RPM, 96,5 CFM, 29,6 dB(A), Quad Red LEDs, Fluid Dynamic Bearing) vorliegen, welcher an Tempo verliert, und dessen Anlauf-Spannung ansteigt, sobald ein weiterer Lüfter von nur annähernd seiner Gattung an einem IDC-Header per DC in Reihe geschalten mit betrieben ist. Mit einem be quiet!-Lüfter schaut es wiederum positiv aus, denn ein solcher begnügt sich mit wenigem und belässt dem Aerocool-Lüfter entsprechend an Reserveleistung.


----------



## Narbennarr (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Meinst du nicht eher 0.47 Ampere? Fände 560W Leistungsaufnahme sind dann doch etwas viel, oder?
Und was meinst du mit Konfektionierung? Das Teil hat n normalen 4Pin Anschluss...


----------



## KnSN (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Recht hast Du! ^^ 

Die Leistungsaufnahme kannst Du so nicht vorherbestimmen, denn diese ist unbekannt, solange es der Widerstand ist. Gehen wir bei diesem Monster bei 0,5 Ampere von 1 Ohm aus, dann resultieren die 12 Volt in diejenige elektrische Leistung, welche das Messgerät zur Verfügung stellen kann, aber woran der Transistor eines Low-Pin-Count Interface des Mainboards versagt, denn er benötigt bei einem Widerstand von 2 Ohm seine gesamten, spezifizierten 1,5 Ampere, was in bis zu +/-70 Watt resultiert und theoretisch für diesen Lüfter genügen kann.


----------



## Narbennarr (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Wobei...
Extremlufter mit 388 Watt Leistungsaufnahme | PCGH in Gefahr - YouTube


----------



## KnSN (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*

Schon oft gesehen. Gibt drei Videos von, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Wirklich sinnvoll ist nur das, wo er einen Intel-Prozessor kühlen soll. xD


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wow, da musstest du wohl mal was loswerden, oder? Ist auf jeden Fall ganz interessant zu lesen.
> Ich hab mich mit meinen Brettern zu wenig beschäftigt um das fundiert zu belegen, aber sowohl an einem Crosshair V als auch TPower X79 kann man am Cpu_Fan Header problemlos 9x Cooler Master SickleFlow 120, oder Arctic F12, oder BlackSilent XL2 betreiben und zwar dauerhaft. Das X79 System habe ich seit Release uns schlapp gemacht hat da bisher nichts.
> Sollte ich dich falsch verstanden haben und du meintest was ganz anderes, dann einfach ignorieren.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



Es gibt zumindest auf quasi jedem Mainboard einen mit wenigstens 1 A, oft auch 1,5 A spezifizierten Anschluss und 3 A sehe ich auch immer öfter. Da kann man schon eine ganze Menge Lüfter dran betreiben. Den Kontakten am Super I/O oder an getrennten Überwachungschips ist die Lüfterleistung sowieso egal, die müssen nur den Steuerstrom für einen Transistor bereitstellen.


----------



## violinista7000 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Thermalright Le Grand Macho: High-End-Kühler im Test*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Für heutige Sockel: Thermaltake Frio Silent 12 (Test in der gerade noch aktuellen 01/2017)





Das Heft habe ich digital vor Jahreswechsel gekauft, nur die Zeit um gemütlich lesen können fehlt mir noch.


----------

